# Moving to NZ from The Netherlands



## Timeisdancing (Aug 27, 2019)

Hi all! 
I've been searching for job opportunities online and I've found many, many suitable options. I'm a supervisor at a warehouse here in The Netherlands for an English company. I actually moved from the UK 6 years ago. I'm about to obtain my Dutch passport but can also keep my British one. 
The problem is that I am not ''skilled'' in anything, afterall a supervising role isn't exactly rocket science! But I have checked job sites in NZ and have seen so many positions that I could fill. I'm in love with NZ and really want to move there permanently, but I'm afraid that my Éxpression of Interest will be completely ignored due to lack of relevant skills. 
Are there ways around this? 

Thanks for the help, guys. 

AJ


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

EOI is based on points.......plain and simple.
If you can score minimum 160 points on the EOI then it will be automatically selected from the pool and so long as your points claim is reasonable and legit then you will receive ITA.
If your occupation is not classed as skilled in NZ then you have little chance. The visa is a Skilled Migrant Resident Visa so the hint towards the people NZ is trying to attract is in the name. NZ does not wish to attract people who aren't skilled.
You will need a job offer in NZ and be claiming the relevant points for that job on the EOI to stand any chance of being accepted. You can submit EOI without points for a job offer (you still need minimum 160) but you won't be approved. In this case you may be offered a job search visa for 12 months.


----------

